
Ask HN: The islands at the end of the world – will the rich head for Aus and NZ? - throwaway000021
As climate change becomes more and more pronounced, will the rich around the world all head for Australia and New Zealand?
======
stephenr
Why? Do you somehow believe Australia and New Zealand exist outside of the
earth's climate?

------
eucryphia
By default, we're a very expensive place to live, the poor couldn't afford it.

